# Crush(my first betta rescue!)



## Gracie8890

As some of you may already know from my post in the emergency section, i have rescued a severely sick betta today from the evil grasp of walmart. His name is crush because when we were walking out of walmart my mom stoppedmat at a soda machine and got two crushes instead of one! So because this event was lucky, i thought naming him after it would also give him some luck. So back to crush. Currently he is in a 5gal hospital tank(ik big) and im using epsom salts and stress coat with him. Crush is bloated, has swim bladder, and fin rot. His color is a dull gray. And you can even tell that he was once blue. Seeing him breaks my heart. So here is crush on day 1 of our journey to (hopefully) recovery, sorry the pic is sideways and his reflection is messing the view a little bit


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish

Hope this little guy makes it!! Good luck!


----------



## sareena79

good luck, hope he makes it, cant wait to see pix as he progresses


----------



## Gracie8890

Thanks! I hope so too, he is such a little fighter, as soon as i put him in the tank he immediately perked up! So lets hope hes not too far gone and makes it through the first night!


----------



## sareena79

Im sure he will do just fine and if u have any issues everyone here is really helpful at figuring out whats wrong and how to fix it


----------



## homegrown terror

oooh, i can just tell from the pic that he'll color up beautifully once he's healthy and happy


----------



## laynisample

I think he'll be fine, it sounds like you are trying to take the best care of him that you can. Enjoy your soon to be beautiful boy!


----------



## CandiceMM

Well as you all know I am a sucker for rescues, If you have any questions or need any advice you can always PM me. If I can help then I will and if not there are so many people with lot's of experience. Good luck with this guy, I sure hope he makes it through the first night.


----------



## Gracie8890

Thank you all so much! Crush and i both really appreciate you all! He made it through the first night! However so far there has been no improvement with his bloat, but its still early in his treatment!


----------



## rosy delta

He will be a beauty soon. I bet he starts to recover and color up within a week!


----------



## Leopardfire

He looks so cute. I hope he makes it. I would love to do betta rescues, but I just can't afford any more tanks!


----------



## Gracie8890

He is really cute! But he is so shy! The name crush kinda fits cuz.of that. U know when u have a crush and ur always shy around them  lol. Ill post an update pic tomorrow! Im not going to be home tonite so lets see how crush does on his first night alone!


----------



## Connierodz

I feel bad now!! I went to this new pet store and bought the most beautiful betta that i had ever seen...i im thinking why didnt i go to rescue one at walmart  ....good luck with you new fish


----------



## sareena79

Connierodz said:


> I feel bad now!! I went to this new pet store and bought the most beautiful betta that i had ever seen...i im thinking why didnt i go to rescue one at walmart  ....good luck with you new fish


dont feel bed, I bought the healthiest one they had @ walmart, not b/c I didnt want to rescue the others that looked so sad and pathetic but b/c I didnt have enough knowledge at the time to do it right. either way u saved a life. all u can so is hope someone came and got the others before it was too late


----------



## Connierodz

sareena79 said:


> dont feel bed, I bought the healthiest one they had @ walmart, not b/c I didnt want to rescue the others that looked so sad and pathetic but b/c I didnt have enough knowledge at the time to do it right. either way u saved a life. all u can so is hope someone came and got the others before it was too late


But i did know..ive been wanting to make room for a rescue but..when i saw that betta i bought i forgot all about the fish at wlmart. Ill make room for one next month :-D


----------



## sareena79

Connierodz said:


> But i did know..ive been wanting to make room for a rescue but..when i saw that betta i bought i forgot all about the fish at wlmart. Ill make room for one next month :-D


well Like I said, either way, u still saved one from a lonely life in a cold cup b/c eventually he would have ended up in the same shape. I have to remind myself all the time (b/c I take in stray cats & dogs all the time) that I cant save them all but every single one counts. u do what u can then u pray for the rest


----------



## Gracie8890

Good news everyone! I came home from school today, and crushes bloat and swim bladder is almost gone! The epsom salts did the trick! Heres a new update pic for day 3 of our journey to recovery!


----------



## Gracie8890

View attachment 66286
And heres one of him in his cup while i did a water change! You can see his colors and fin damage a bit more clearly now.and are those stress stripes? I can never remember which way stress stripes go


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish

Yah they are stress stripes. Glad to hear he's doing well!


----------



## Gracie8890

Thanks! I thought they were stress stripes but didnt know for sure! Hopefully they will go away soon now that hes recovering! And theres also a change in his personality! Hes acting more like a betta now! When. I first brought him home he was shy, scared, and skittish of every little thing! Now hes more curious and even sometimes will come up to the front of the tank to see me!


----------



## Gracie8890

Also, some questions about aquarium salt.im treating him right now for fin rot and im using aq salt and stress coat(it has helps heal woulds and infections also) but i dont know how long i can use it for, ive seen people say dont use it for more than 10days, and other people say to always use it to reduce stress and keep them from getting sick. So which one is it?


----------



## sareena79

im wondering the same thing (about the salt) I have heard no more than 10 days or it damages the labryinth but others say its fine to use in SMALL doses continuously. I have always thought "better safe than sorry" though so Ima probably just stick to the 10 day rule unless he gets something bad that requires longer treatment


----------



## Gracie8890

True, i guess i will go with the 10 day thing also!


----------



## Gracie8890

Just took a pic of crush and had to share he so cute poking his head out from behind the plant!


----------



## sareena79

cant wait to see how he colors up!


----------



## Gracie8890

So heres crush on day 4! Some steely blues and a little red is starting to show on him! But im getting worried about his fins. The tear in his caudal fin has gotten bigger, and im also worried about how his anal fin is half white and curved. Im treAting him with aq salt and stress coat, do u think i should give him some meds for his fins?


----------



## Gracie8890

Some more pics he loves to pose for the camera! Hes become such a little character


----------



## Gracie8890

Pose


----------



## Leopardfire

The pics look cute. He will be pretty when he recovers. My betta has the same problem with his tail. I'm treating him for fin rot, but the tear in his back fin keeps getting bigger. If you find something that helps it please let me know. Good luck with his fins!


----------



## rubinthebetta

He reminds me of Rubin! Always posing 4 the camera!


----------



## Gracie8890

Alrighty! I cant believe its day 5 already! Seems just like an hour ago he was floating upside down in his teeny walmart cup with random kids walking by saying he was dead(that really happened )Still breaks my heart thinking of him like that.but anyways my beautiful boy on day 5. No improvement overall but hes just so cute begging for food and attention,


----------



## Leopardfire

He looks super cute! It's so sad how badly he was doing at wallmart. I can't wait to see how he turns out now that he's properly cared for


----------



## Gracie8890

Well i believe its now day7! Crush's fins are finally healing! And hes starting to get darker. Im curious as. To wat color he will turn out!


----------



## twolovers101

Zakut had a similar rip in his tail when I got him. He's beautiful now, but has some scarring where it was... poor guy, love him to bits tho xD


----------



## Gracie8890

Well now looking back at some older photos, i realize that crushes fins infact are getting worse! What i thought was the tear down the middle healing was actually one side of the fin getting shorter. Im using aq salt and stress coat, what else can i do to stop this before it becomes something severe?


----------



## Gracie8890

I also noticed that hes having a little bit pf a harder time swimming then a few days ago. (Probably because of fins) so heres a pic of day 7
Sorry u cant see him very much, i only really wanted a pic of his fins


----------



## Leopardfire

If the salt and stress coat don't help, you may have to try meds. I have a betta with stubborn fin rot and I'm going to treat him with Triple Sulfa. Maracyn 2 could also work, but I don't think it's as effective.


----------



## Gracie8890

Ok, im going to keep with the aq salt for the maximum days(10) then if its still getting worse i may try meds


----------



## twolovers101

I'm doing a maracyn I and II treatment with Nova, so far so good, haven't lost any more finnage, but hasn't started healing yet either... but we only just finished day two soo.... xD

I hope your boy gets better soon


----------



## SurprisinglyFemale

I hope he gets better! He'll be so beautiful! He already is cute :3


----------



## Gracie8890

So day 9 i believe! Crushes fins are still in bad shape, but at keadt i dont think there worse, does anyone recommed a product for fin rot? Ive about maracyn do i have to do 1&2 with that? And hes getting some blue streaks on his tail  but u cant see em here


----------



## sareena79

IDK maybe its me but I DO think hes improving....


----------



## Leopardfire

> does anyone recommed a product for fin rot? Ive about maracyn do i have to do 1&2 with that?


I would recommend Triple Sulfa if you're going to use meds. It helped my betta and a lot of people on here have suggested it. The maracyns are a bit overused so they often aren't as effective.


----------



## Kuronue

My recommendation is Jungle's fungal remedy. I've used it to successfully treat a few bettas over the years.


----------



## Leopardfire

> My recommendation is Jungle's fungal remedy. I've used it to successfully treat a few bettas over the years.


Wil Jungal Fungus remedy work if the fin rot isn't caused by fungus? I know fin rot is sometimes caused by fungus like when there's little white threads on the fins, but is it still effective against bacterial fin rot too?


----------



## Gracie8890

Thanks guys!but i dont think im going to have to medicate, i increased the salt just a little bit and i think im starting to see new growth! (When the tips of the fins are clear thats growth right?)


----------



## Gracie8890

Also crush seems to be getting bored. He glass surfs all the time. I added a new plant and a little fish friend(little statue of a fish) but hes jot interested, i was thinking of adding a marimo moss ball in his tank, will all the aq salt and stress coat harm it? And any other ideas on how to keep him entertained?


----------



## Gracie8890

Grr picture taking is making me mad! Im trying to get an update pic but wverytime i take one his color looks nothing like it does in real life. Like the last pic i posted. Hes not that dark and has blue rays on his tail


----------



## Gracie8890

Ok! Sorry for posting like 4 times in a row! But i finally was able to getbsome pics of his actual color. He looks almost exactly like this except maybe a tad darker in some light. His stress stripes are still really bad. Any help on how to get rid of those? I switched him over to omega one betta pellets a few days ago. He likes them alot! You can see how blue the fin on top of his head is! (Dont know what its called sorry!) and his tail is starting to get blue rays in it


----------



## Gracie8890

Another one! Btw its day10!


----------



## Gracie8890

So day 11! My little man is a fighter! His tail is really starting to heal! However his dorsal fin is now getting fin rot. And bad too. Its completely in shreds so ive decided to medicate him. I put him on tetra lifegaurd(i know a HORRIBLE) brand, but everything else was out of stock and they dont get in another shipment for at least a week. So i decided by then it might be too late and went ahead and got this. So hopefully it at least stops it from spreading.


----------



## sareena79

I ordered some stuff today that is supposed to REALLY help with fin issues but its not a medicine its a vitamin. its called VitaChem. its by a company called Boyd. they have fresh and saltwater varieties. I havent personally used it but I read some great reviews on it, maybe that will help http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4998


----------



## Gracie8890

Really? Ive never heard of that! Ill definitely have to look into that!


----------



## sareena79

hopefully I will get mine this week. I will post before and after pix once I notice a difference


----------



## Gracie8890

Wow i just read about it! It sounds amazing and its only 7 dollars on amazon! Im so ordering this this weekend for crush and blitz! (Blitz recently had an adf attack him and his fin ripped  ) so hopefully this will keep my boys happy and healthy!


----------



## Gracie8890

Update on crush: its day 12 and ive had to take him off aq salt, since ive taken it away hes gone back to the way he acted when he first came home, shy. So im hoping its just from taking the aq salt away. Heres a pic of him. You can see how blue his dorsal fin is becoming! His dorsal is also healing a little do its not as bad as it was.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

he adorable! Great job! He is lucky to have a "parent" like you!


----------



## sareena79

Gracie8890 said:


> Wow i just read about it! It sounds amazing and its only 7 dollars on amazon! Im so ordering this this weekend for crush and blitz! (Blitz recently had an adf attack him and his fin ripped  ) so hopefully this will keep my boys happy and healthy!


I found mine on ebay. I got 5 of the 4oz bottles for $20 plus $10 shipping so it was about $6 a bottle total. they have prime on there for cheap too!


----------



## Gracie8890

Wow! Im gonna order from amazon, my mom has a gift card for Amazon so if i buy two bottles i will only have to pay 5$ so i may even bump up my shipping to next day with my birthday money))


----------



## sareena79

well lemmie know how it works out for u, glad I could help...and HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Gracie8890

Thanks will do! Actually my bday isnt untill next saturday im going to have my party tomorrow, BUT THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## Gracie8890

I think this is day 14! Crush is doing so well! His color just keeps improving. I cant wait to see how he ends up


----------



## sareena79

looking good!


----------



## rmarkham

Yay! I've been following this thread, and I'm glad to see such good things so far! Good job, I bet Crush is very grateful to have found you.


----------



## Gracie8890

Aww thanks im so grateful to have found him! Hes taught me so much over the past two weeks and i cant imagine my life without him


----------



## Water

WAH, oh my god. I love this. I was so upset reading about how he was before and now he's getting better and it's just so happy! I can't wait to see what he looks like all better, he's beautiful so far  Good luck!!


----------



## Gracie8890

Thanks so much! Crush appreciates you calling him beautiful! ( his self esteem has been low lately ) in fact i almost went off on my cousin for saying that crush was kinda ugly, but her sister disagreed and said he was adorable! So i was able to keep my self calm and not yell at her.. Still mad tho.. Anyways! Crush is doing well! His dorsal fin is all healed(however its still clear) and his tail is healing as well. And what is this now? Day 17? Yea, that sounds right lol! Unfortunately, crush wont let me take a pic of him. Hes not feelin photogenic today so maybe tomorrow


----------



## Gracie8890

Geez i always think his gin rots gettin better, but i compared it to 14 day pic and his tail is worse, but i do think its finally healing.


----------



## Gracie8890

Day 17


----------



## Gracie8890

Finally got him to sit still


----------



## Gracie8890

Last one


----------



## Leopardfire

He looks super cute! His fins are coming along nicely too


----------



## Gracie8890

Thanks. The ends of his fins are clear, which means new growth, right? Ugghhh i wish his fins could just grow back already. Im going to buy some vitachem? I think thats what its called, but hopefully that will help regrow his fins


----------



## sareena79

my vitachem should be here this week and I cant wait to see how well it works (on yours as well so keep us posted!)


----------



## rmarkham

Gracie8890 said:


> Thanks. The ends of his fins are clear, which means new growth, right? Ugghhh i wish his fins could just grow back already. Im going to buy some vitachem? I think thats what its called, but hopefully that will help regrow his fins



I use Vita-chem, it's great. It boosts the immune system. You could also try Kordon fish protector, that will help too.


----------



## Water

D'awww he looks so much better! GAH, I love what you're doing.


----------



## Gracie8890

Thanks water ))) and do yall think he will color up anymore? His color is exactly what the pics with flash look like (when hes grayish with blue green fins). And i would think he would have colored up after 18 days! And also what color do u think he is? Hes kinda awkward colored! Hes like piebald with a red spot on his head and blue green streaks in his fins? 


And finally, how do u tell if fin rot is gone? I just finished my meds on him(can only medicate for 5 days) his tips are clear, but also kinda stringy too so im not sure if he still has it!


----------



## Gracie8890

I just placed my order for vita chem!!!! It should be here in 3-5 business days! Im not sure how long that is, but when it gets here hopefully it help crush recover more <333


----------



## sareena79

looks like we will be starting our boys on it at the same time, cant wait to see our results!


----------



## Gracie8890

I know I'm so excited! I just want it to arrive already! Lol!


----------



## Leopardfire

Tell me how if it works. My betta has fin problems so i'm considering using it.


----------



## sareena79

> I know I'm so excited! I just want it to arrive already! Lol!


me too! I hope it gets here today but it probably wont be here till monday or tuesday


----------



## sareena79

GOT MY VITA-CHEM TODAY! so...it was a funky brown color and I was almost afraid to put it in my tank but 1 drop per gallon isnt much at all so i put 2 drops in and it was brown for like a second then it dispersed and there are lots of tiny white dots floating in the water but Im sure that will clear up by the end of the day. Sushi acted a little confused at 1st like "mom what is this crap in my water" but now hes back to normal. I hope I start seeing some benefits from this stuff soon. I will be sure to keep everyone posted on his progress  hes already a pretty healthy boy but theres always room for improvement right! plus it will probably perk up my pothos plant a bit too


----------



## Gracie8890

Awesome! Camtnwait untill mine arrives"


----------



## rmarkham

Yeah, it's supposed to be that color, but your filter will take care of it! 

You can also soak food in it also, I've been using this stuff for a few years and I think it does it's job.


----------



## sareena79

my tank is unfiltered but its ok I can deal with a tiny bit of cloud/debris as long as I know its something healthy in there


----------



## sareena79

refrigerating the vitachem keeps it fresh longer AND I didnt have any cloud to my water today when I added it  just FYI


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I only use filters because is helps with heating and moves nutrients for the plants and was your fish a sympathy purchase oor rescuse? Glad you saved it.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

So glad he is doing so much better! He looks much more happy too. He sure does look handsome


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Glad he is okay too.


----------



## Gracie8890

Thanks yall! Crush is doing sooo well! His tail is healing! Actually healing! (Funny when i buy something to help him heal then he starts healing on his own) ill try to post a pic asap. And choclate betta: he was a little of both! He was in sevre need of rescue and i was horrified when i saw him, yet i felt bad for him so i purchased him


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yay he is doing greats from the sound of it.


----------



## Gracie8890

Heres crush on i think its day 20! Sorry for posting my pics three times. I sont know how to put multiple pics onto one post


----------



## Gracie8890

Day 20, and look at his tail!


----------



## Gracie8890

Close up


----------



## sareena79

looking good! keep up the good work  did your vitachem make it to u yet? Im on day 5 of it. I see a tiny bit of regrowth where my stinker bit his tail during a water change and his colors seem more vibrant and he seems a little more active and my pothos plant sprouted a new leaf already plus the variegation in the leaves is very crisp and clear. cant wait to see how my fish and plant look after a full month on this stuff. I actually added some to my turtles food yesterday too so maybe I can report back on him as well


----------



## Gracie8890

Unfortunately i haven't received it yet! And if i don't get it by tomorrow im going to be maadd!! It said 3-5 business days. Is been 4.


----------



## Leopardfire

Is the vitachem something that you always add to your tank or do you just put it in when the fins are looking ragged?


----------



## sareena79

I add it at every water change and they say it can be added to food as well but I just put an extra drop or 2 in throughout the week. its a vitamin supplement thats supposed to really be good for the fins/scales


----------



## Gracie8890

Yea, you can really do either. Im going to always have it in my boys tanks ( that is if it works well!) and i still haven't received it! I tracked it online and its in transit. The estimate arrival time was between oct 31-nov 5. Im really hoping it doesn't take till the fifth. Anyways crush is still doing good I'm trying to decide what color he is. Im thinking maybe he's a zombie faced. But im not sure on the color. However he does have a red spot on top of his head like a koi (i thought it was an injury when i first got him, but nope!) so he really seems to be a mixed of alot of things. A very unusual fish.


----------



## sareena79

hes already come so far, cant wait to see how he colors up


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I would hope it happened by now.


----------



## Gracie8890

@choclate betta- do you mean him coloring up? If so, i would have too. But he keeps getting bluer everyday! I think hes about fully colored though. I mean he wont be the prettiest betta but at least hes better than he ever was!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am glad he colored up a month is good enough for coloring up/


----------



## Gracie8890

Yea, i just wish he was an actual color! Hes still that weird color that he is in those pics i posted a few days back.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Glad he is doing well.


----------



## rmarkham

Gracie8890 said:


> Yea, i just wish he was an actual color! Hes still that weird color that he is in those pics i posted a few days back.



He's unique


----------



## Gracie8890

rmarkham said:


> He's unique


Haha! Yes thats the exact word was looking for to describe him! Yes hes unique and in the good way!


----------



## rmarkham

Gracie8890 said:


> Haha! Yes thats the exact word was looking for to describe him! Yes hes unique and in the good way!


And when he's all healed up and ready for his forever tank, you can design the tank around him, if he's not brightly colored you could use a bright substrate and lots of plants to really make him POP out


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Red and blue are the most common Betta colors so if he is a different color he is special.


----------



## Gracie8890

Thats a great idea! It really would look awesome with the bright colors surrounding him and choclate betta- crush appreciates you calling him special you just gave him a moral boost lol!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

He is most special for having a good owner.


----------



## Gracie8890

*blushing* oh stop it you!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Your welcome but you did your great care by yourself you did research.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

I like your avatar of Crush, it is so cute! I love it


----------



## Gracie8890

Thanks! Teeneythebetta made it for me<3 and id like to inform everyone that my vitachem STILL isn't here! But i bet its because of hurricane sandy. It said it arrived in new York oct 31 which was a few days after sandy hit, so new york has better things to do other than mail my package to texas lol! But i forgive them, they are in a desperate time of need!


----------



## bryzy

you are a very good person. i hope he makes it and if he doesnt i am sooo sorry


----------



## sareena79

ah man! well hopefully it will get there soon. I think u will be impressed with it. I posted pix of my boys progress in another thread last night http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=117326&page=2


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Kitty Whiskers said:


> I like your avatar of Crush, it is so cute! I love it


I love it too it shows the Betta bond.


----------



## Gracie8890

Heres crush today! Its been 24 days since i first brought my man home! And i redecorated his tank with the stuff that was in blitz's tank


----------



## Gracie8890

His tank


----------



## Gracie8890

His tail, i highlighted the new growth since you cant see it in the pic


----------



## bryzy

Oh he is amazing!


----------



## sareena79

hes looking SO awesome, keep up the good work


----------



## rmarkham

Nice tank! Not sure if you need that much gravel though.

Is the anacharis real? If not, the real thing is great for water quality!


----------



## Gracie8890

Haha, yea i lnow the gravel ahould be cut in half! Its actuLly the gravel from my brothers old 10g that he turned into a lizard habitat. I dont have any place else to put it so i thought it would be better to just add it to crushes tank rather than throw it away. And no its not real i might get him a real one tomorrow when i get the rest of my plants for blitz's tank


----------



## bryzy

lets go crush!


----------



## rmarkham

Gracie8890 said:


> Haha, yea i lnow the gravel ahould be cut in half! Its actuLly the gravel from my brothers old 10g that he turned into a lizard habitat. I dont have any place else to put it so i thought it would be better to just add it to crushes tank rather than throw it away. And no its not real i might get him a real one tomorrow when i get the rest of my plants for blitz's tank



 I'm a huge plant fan... if you don't want to upgrade lighting anubias would be wonderful. I've also read/experienced that driftwood lowers the pH and is great for betta fish. I like to buy my driftwood already submerged at Petco with anubias already attached.


----------



## sareena79

> Haha, yea i lnow the gravel ahould be cut in half! Its actuLly the gravel from my brothers old 10g that he turned into a lizard habitat. I dont have any place else to put it so i thought it would be better to just add it to crushes tank rather than throw it away.


ziplock it and save it for another tank


----------



## ChoclateBetta

He is very lucky.


----------



## Gracie8890

Yay! My vitachem finally came in!! I just added it to crush and blitz's tanks! The only thing is the color and smell. Its a weird bright yellow color and smells like a dirty aquarium! But i will update yall to see if it works!


----------



## rmarkham

Gracie8890 said:


> Yay! My vitachem finally came in!! I just added it to crush and blitz's tanks! The only thing is the color and smell. Its a weird bright yellow color and smells like a dirty aquarium! But i will update yall to see if it works!



Yeah, the color is normal and I always thought it smelt like a multivitamin container


----------



## Gracie8890

Ive never smelt a multivitamin container! But that could be it! I couldnt pinpoint the exact smell so that conclusion was the closest i could get! Lol! I cant wait to see how it does!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Me either.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Great, you finally got the Vitachem! Yayy That will be great for your Bettas. I'm thinking of getting some now too


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I really love the Betta I dont plan on ever rescuing a Betta because I see no Betta abuse possibly Petsmart but Petco is great.


----------



## sareena79

Gracie8890 said:


> Yay! My vitachem finally came in!! I just added it to crush and blitz's tanks! The only thing is the color and smell. Its a weird bright yellow color and smells like a dirty aquarium! But i will update yall to see if it works!


I found that refrigerating it helps alot with the cloud time and I never really noticed the smell lol....sushi sometimes will swim thru the cloud while it disperses and sometimes he will see a little vitamin bit and eat it. So far Im pretty happy with the product. Im even adding it to my box turtles food.


----------



## Gracie8890

Awesome! And may i ask how much u use? My bottle says 1 drop per gallon but the instructions online say 2 drops! So im really confused!


----------



## sareena79

I do about a drop per gallon at each water change but sometimes i just randomly put it in throughout the week cuz I figure it cant hurt right


----------



## Gracie8890

So its day 29! Just wow. Since vitachem his tail has grown longer! But im getting worried. Hes always glass surfing and acting bored, i put in new decor and even a moss ball but he pays no attention to it. What other ways can i keep him entertained? 
Here he is, hes just chilling right now, As you can tell by his belly i feed him well!


----------



## Gracie8890

Heres a blurry pic of him glass surfing. I thought that maybe he could see his reflection, but he never flares or anything!


----------



## Gracie8890

One more?


----------



## sareena79

MAN he looks alot better! between all your hard work and the vitachem I think hes gonna be JUST fine. great job, hes a lucky fishy  just make sure he has lots of hidey spots and soft plants (silk or real). as far as entertainment goes I just make it a point to talk to mine several times a day, he does his little "feed me" dance every time which is hard to resist lol and hes in here by my computer so I get to see him a lot so he never really seems bored to me cuz he always hanging out wacthing me


----------



## ChoclateBetta

His body kind pf looks like Carters so you have one nice Betta.


----------



## Gracie8890

Thanks! His tail has grown alot! I wish the pics could show his color more! His dorsal fin is a steely blue with these weird spots and a red tip, his tail has the same steely blue stripes/rays? In it except one of the stripes is red. And his anal fin is starting to turn red! I wish i could get a good pic! Ill keep trying tho!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Would you say he is a VT and if so he is a nice one.


----------



## Gracie8890

Yea he is, theres no way he could be anything else! Lol, i just took some more pics so ill post those in a sec


----------



## bryzy

Wow Crush! You've come a long way


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yes he has he has a great home now.


----------



## sareena79

yeah pix never seem to do them justice. im glad hes coloring up so nice though, hes very unique


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yeah Cameras never do justice.


----------



## Gracie8890

Heres some with flash, they show the blues more. Im planning on getting him a "color enhancing" lightbulb from petsmart. I used to have one in blitz's tank and it made him really pop! And thats my finger nail hes looking at


----------



## Gracie8890

Heres one more


----------



## rmarkham

Lookin' good!


----------



## sareena79

awwww u can see the red more in that 2nd pic, very cool....whats the color enhancing bulb, is it just an LED?


----------



## Gracie8890

Im not entirely sure, its one of those that works with plants"provides artificial sunlight" but it just says color enhancing bulb for fish and plants! Its made aqueon


----------



## sareena79

hmmmm good to know, thanks


----------



## rmarkham

I have a dual T5 on my 29G and one bulb is the color enhancing.. I don't think it does anything for plants though. 

I have all planted tanks, for my bettas I use this :http://www.petco.com/product/111943/Zoo-Med-Ultra-Sun-Daylight-Compact-Fluorescent-Bulb.aspx

It works great, and looks great too.. very natural light, at least that's what I think.


----------



## Gracie8890

I also have that bulb in blitz's tank. His is planted.


----------



## bryzy

Wow crush! He's getting pretty


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

His colors are showing up very nicely


----------



## Gracie8890

Well crush is doing great! He is realy strating to tirn red now! But his fins arent healing And on some parts there becoming tattered. Please dont let it be the fin rot again. Water changes everyday i can now!


----------



## sareena79

man poor crush just cant catch a break huh...well keep posting pix I love how much he has changed already. how do u feel about your vita-chem?


----------



## Gracie8890

I love it! It has really helped crush show his true colors! His fins seem better as well! However i havent noticed any difference in blitz! I have cone to the conclusion that blitz is a tail biter, either that or he keeps ripping his fins on something unknown(i dont think its fin rot) anyways!heres a pic. This one shows his red the best except its blurry. His body isnt that red in person, but his anal fin is redder in person( funny cuz im listening to the song red by tswift)


----------



## Gracie8890

Another pic sorry for posting a few times in a row... Fins:


----------



## Gracie8890

Face


----------



## Gracie8890

Last one! This one is him laying on the bottom, no hes not sick. Its kinda late here and hes normally asleep by now but i woke him up to take pics. Sorry boy


----------



## Gracie8890

So the last pic shows his colors the best, but his anal fin is redder towards the bottom but you can see it, and his tail you cant see either but oh well


----------



## sareena79

oh wow yeah he IS coloring up nicely. I have been pretty impressed with the vitachem as well, Sushi had a section of fins that was pretty tattered but its growing back in quite nicely since hes been on it and I can see more of his red wash & he seems more active PLUS I have gotten 2 new leaves on my plant so its a win-win...keep up the good work with crush, hes looking great!


----------



## Gracie8890

Well a little update, crush is well, however im not going to post anymore pics of him untill his fins are fully grown! When i went on vacation both of my boys got stressed from not seeing i guess and when i came home their tales were destroyed!but good news: crush made a bubble nest!! Its so cute and im so proud of him! Its not the biggest one in the world, but hes proud of it!


----------



## sareena79

thats a monster nest! way to go crush  looking forward to more pix...


----------



## lillyandquigly

I just read some of his story, I am so glad he made it, good job


----------



## bryzy

I can't believe it! He is getting to be a beautiful betta.


----------

